# Good Day Off



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2006)

This was my first round of abt's and fatty.  I had issues with the abt's that maybe you guys can help me out with.  First of all the filling was very good and I have enough left for another batch.  If you overlap the bacon then you insulate the inside layer.  I did this and found that the inside layer did not get done.  Is this a common Problem.  The fatty stalled out on me at 155 deg.  I had to pump the heat up a little to get it over the top.  I  tried to keep the temp at around 250-260 for the entire cook. 
It did spike to 300 deg but that was in the dome.  Any ideas on what to do next time ?


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

Whats the chicken glazed with...they all look good !


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2006)

Just plain $1.00 per bottle kraft original


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This was my first round of abt's and fatty.  I had issues with the abt's that maybe you guys can help me out with.  First of all the filling was very good and I have enough left for another batch.  If you overlap the bacon then you insulate the inside layer.  I did this and found that the inside layer did not get done.  Is this a common Problem.  The fatty stalled out on me at 155 deg.  I had to pump the heat up a little to get it over the top.  I  tried to keep the temp at around 250-260 for the entire cook.
> It did spike to 300 deg but that was in the dome.  Any ideas on what to do next time ?



I wrap with a single layer and just barely let each turn overlap the previous, never had any problems. The fatty has a lot of fat (duh) and that might explain the "stall". How long did it all take to cook?


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2006)

I cut the peppers in half and wrap the bacon barely overlapping with each round.  

I like the way your fatty slices looked.  Sort of like a bear paw.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2006)

If there's too much bacon, I'll lop off the last inch or two.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2006)

dang good looking spread.


----------



## Bruce B (May 3, 2006)

How's that Kraft sauce? Never have tried it, heard lots of bad things about it, but it always seems to be around in every store...somebody's buying it besides CLiff. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> How's that Kraft sauce? Never have tried it, heard lots of bad things about it, but it always seems to be around in every store...somebody's buying it besides CLiff. Not that there's anything wrong with that.



I've used Kraft often Bruce, it's nothing special, but it's not too bad either.  The very best thing about it is you can usually get them on sale for about .79 a bottle.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2006)

The fatty took about three hours to get to 168.  The abt's stayed on for over two hours and judging the outside I was afraid they would burn.  After I got into them is when I found bacaon that was not done enough and some peppers that were still kink of raw.  Is the 250-260 temp about right?  Should they stay on until the bacon crisp on top?  
I used Scotty's filling and I found it to be absolutley wonderful.  There is a lot of work that goes into those little turds.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2006)

Kraft sauce is kinda the basic bbq sauce.  It is not sweet at all, more lemony. I like it because I was fed a lot of cheap sauce as a kid.


----------



## Griff (May 3, 2006)

I also frequently use Kraft sauce as a starter that I extensively doctor up when making my own sauce.

Griff


----------



## allie (May 3, 2006)

All your food looks really good.

I use all different store bought sauces but never as is.  I put them in a saucepan and add whatever I have on hand to them.  A bit of ketchup to weaken their flavor, maple syrup, worcerstershire sauce, sweet pickle juice, honey, brown sugar, like I said whatevers around.  I can completely change the flavor to something my family actually enjoys and it's cheaper than trying to use all ketchup. LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The fatty took about three hours to get to 168.  The abt's stayed on for over two hours and judging the outside I was afraid they would burn.  After I got into them is when I found bacaon that was not done enough and some peppers that were still kink of raw.  Is the 250-260 temp about right?  Should they stay on until the bacon crisp on top?
> I used Scotty's filling and I found it to be absolutley wonderful.  There is a lot of work that goes into those little turds.


Glad you liked it.  
I usually put em on hotter ~300 yeah, just until the bacon is crisp.


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

Cliff,

Everything looks good.

I use Kraft Hickory Smoke flavor especially in my baked beans.  I like Kraft Hickory and onion bits when I can find it.

I've been trying to make my own lately.  I have made my uncle's tangy sauce, eastern North Carolina sauce, and one from the texasbbqrub.com site.  All taste different and all are good.

When I go to Birmingham, Ala.  I always pick me up a few 1/2 gallon jugs of Costa's BBQ sauce.  It is a local BBQ restaurant that I like.  They also sell it in the local grocery stores in Birmingham.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 4, 2006)

I usually put em on hotter ~300 yeah, just until the bacon is crisp.[/quote]

I cooked them indirectly and noticed that the cream cheese really stayed together.  There may not be a right or wrong to cook them but it seems like they could be grilled as well as smoked.  The pepper is thick enough that it can take some heat.  Maybe I will check the internal temp of a good abt this weekend.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 4, 2006)

There is a local bbq joint here in Jonesboro called Couches BBQ.  They have won some events in the past. The sauce they sell is very tangy and a little warm.  It has ANCHOVIES in it.  Where do people come up with these ingredients?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I cooked them indirectly and noticed that the cream cheese really stayed together.  There may not be a right or wrong to cook them but it seems like they could be grilled as well as smoked.  The pepper is thick enough that it can take some heat.  Maybe I will check the internal temp of a good abt this weekend.



I agree... I actually like them better when done on a kettle. When I make a batch, it's usually 40-50 so I need the extra room.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> There is a local bbq joint here in Jonesboro called Couches BBQ.  They have won some events in the past. The sauce they sell is very tangy and a little warm.  It has ANCHOVIES in it.  Where do people come up with these ingredients?



I think there's a popular Worcestershire (wooster) sauce that uses them little buggers too. Check the label on your bottle of Lea & Perrins.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Anchovies are actually used a lot in recipes.


----------

